

WTF, CNN? - akkartik
http://wtfcnn.com

======
jasonlbaptiste
watching cnn is even worse. the headlines are ridiculous. when someone was
killed by a KILLER WHALE they dedicated an hour to it. Segment name? Killer
whale KILLS .

Picture as proof: <http://i42.tinypic.com/znu3gw.jpg>

They also have someone behind the scenes that reads tech news or something and
tries to make them seem hip by reporting the linkbait stuff.

I only see it on the tvs on the treadmills at the gym. It's actually effective
since it infuriates me so much, I run faster.

~~~
ugh
That’s what happens when you have to fill 24 hours with news. The format just
doesn’t make any sense.

~~~
pavel_lishin
You're saying that there's not enough interesting stuff going on in the world
to fill up 24 hours?

~~~
ugh
Interesting for whom? TV is linear, that works great for short summaries of
the most important news of the day, not so great for everything else.

------
adelevie
While CNN is abysmal most of the time, I do have to question the site's use of
the Chinese media as a comparison point.

I like the idea of criticizing our media, but let's not allow superficial
headline pages determine that an outlet is good.

Sure, China Daily might have a headline about a bombing in Afghanistan while
CNN is reporting on American Idol, but China's media is terrible on so many
fundamental levels.

------
cilantro
Doesn't seem so bad to me... <http://i.imgur.com/W7NIR.png>

~~~
bingaman
Maybe it's working :)

------
loginx
This is cool, but i don't see how this is relevant to HN. There are tons of
social news websites for people who just wants fun websites to check out, and
I tend to think of HN as something a bit more productive and technical/startup
oriented.

------
bprater
Real slick visuals at work there. Kudos.

------
InclinedPlane
You thought CNN was a serious news outlet?

I'm not sure what to say to that other than...

sorry?

------
sev
I wonder - will this site get shut down like google^4.com did?

------
RK
Not significantly different, but interesting.

------
stretchwithme
its the chicken mcnuggets of news

